# 2020 St Joe River Fish Ladder Updates



## slowpaya

got a laugh out of that


----------



## WoodyMG

Any body catch fish this weekend below the dam?

Spent 8 hours out there this morning and only saw 2 fish caught. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BCBoy

WoodyMG said:


> Any body catch fish this weekend below the dam?
> 
> Spent 8 hours out there this morning and only saw 2 fish caught.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven’t fished the river much but would like to try. Especially target walleye or salmon. Any advice on specific baits and/or tactics would really be appreciated!


----------



## WoodyMG

BCBoy said:


> I haven’t fished the river much but would like to try. Especially target walleye or salmon. Any advice on specific baits and/or tactics would really be appreciated!


Asking the wrong guy. I should be asking the same questions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BCBoy

Ha!! Sorry about that. I guess there’s at least two of us in that club!
Maybe just go and give it a shot. I’m going soon and try dropping hot n tots and flatfish back and just let them work in the current. Of course it helps if you can find the right holes etc.
I’ll let you know if I get lucky!!



WoodyMG said:


> Asking the wrong guy. I should be asking the same questions.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QU
> 
> 
> WoodyMG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asking the wrong guy. I should be asking the same questions.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Ballyhoo

BC and Woody.
Crank-baits in the current is a good boat tactic as well as waking spawn off the stern. Some fishers on the banks and/or wading float/drift spawn; wobble glo, flies, corkers, beads, spinners.
Last year around this time they all had lock-jaw. 1000 casts and time is the program.
The Niles dam is just as good, but you need good anchoring for the current there.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BCBoy

I


Ballyhoo said:


> BC and Woody.
> Crank-baits in the current is a good boat tactic as well as waking spawn off the stern. Some fishers on the banks and/or wading float/drift spawn; wobble glo, flies, corkers, beads, spinners.
> Last year around this time they all had lock-jaw. 1000 casts and time is the program.
> The Niles dam is just as good, but you need good anchoring for the current there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


 I think they still do or I wasn’t in the right areas. I went yesterday. Worked several holes from Benton Harbor up past I94 bridge. No takers! 
Thanks for the reply! I’m retired so I’ve got time to spend chasing ‘em down. I come from Battle Creek so it’s a bit of a drive.


----------



## crystalflash

Been checking the cam several times a days over the past few days when I get a minute. Quick click quick look. Every time I see a half dozen fish in short order. One would get the impression there’s are a good number of fish. Hooking up may be a different story, but it seems like a lot fish. Or I’m just lucky, trust me that’s not vary likely, certainly not lately. Lol.


----------



## BCBoy

crystalflash said:


> Been checking the cam several times a days over the past few days when I get a minute. Quick click quick look. Every time I see a half dozen fish in short order. One would get the impression there’s are a good number of fish. Hooking up may be a different story, but it seems like a lot fish. Or I’m just lucky, trust me that’s not vary likely, certainly not lately. Lol.


They gotta start hitting eventually....don’t they?


----------



## crystalflash

You would think just based on the law of large numbers, some fish would corporate. as we all know too well, when they are shut down no legit method will get it done.


----------



## Ballyhoo

Once the river cools down and they are less stressed they will be more interested.


----------



## wilsonm

Cleaned the Joe ladders today. Still a pretty steady run of fish going through the ladder at Berrien. Mostly coho with a few steelhead and an occasional king from what I saw plus looking at a couple hour blocks on the cam at higher speed. There are some fresh coho moving through that are nice and silver along with some colored up ones. A few fish up at Niles, but like I always say, it's harder to judge numbers there.


----------



## BCBoy

wilsonm said:


> Cleaned the Joe ladders today. Still a pretty steady run of fish going through the ladder at Berrien. Mostly coho with a few steelhead and an occasional king from what I saw plus looking at a couple hour blocks on the cam at higher speed. There are some fresh coho moving through that are nice and silver along with some colored up ones. A few fish up at Niles, but like I always say, it's harder to judge numbers there.


Having never fished that area, can you say what is the best way to catch Coho there? Where is the best launch to access that part of the river?
Thanks!!!!


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Toss spinners, and then toss some more and just when you think you've thrown enough spinners.... THROW MORE. Seriously though I catch almost all my coho on spinners


----------



## BCBoy

Mr Burgundy said:


> Toss spinners, and then toss some more and just when you think you've thrown enough spinners.... THROW MORE. Seriously though I catch almost all my coho on spinners


Thanks! I think Illtry throwing some spinners! LOL!


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Lol, good call


----------



## BCBoy

Mr Burgundy said:


> Lol, good call


Do you throw from shore? I’m not sure where the best launch is near Berrien.


----------



## Steve61

BCBoy said:


> Do you throw from shore? I’m not sure where the best launch is near Berrien.


Shamrock park just downstream of the old 31 bridge


----------



## BCBoy

Steve61 said:


> Shamrock park just downstream of the old 31 bridge


Thankyou! How far is the run up to the dam from there?


----------



## Grizzyaries

Saw this bruzer go through this afternoon, looked like a lake run brown trout.


----------



## PTPD2312

We need rain (lots) and warm temperatures.
This was from the other day.


----------



## nighttime

Wow! I don’t know that river but appears down couple feet. Seems like better part of state needs a good push of water, slow snow melt just isn’t enough.


----------



## mjh4

nighttime said:


> Wow! I don’t know that river but appears down couple feet. Seems like better part of state needs a good push of water, slow snow melt just isn’t enough.


Yeah, it's definetly low!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## TroutFishingBear

mjh4 said:


> Yeah, it's definetly low!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


She was low yesterday morn even...bet she is getting better now though, with the temperature being so high and rain...


----------



## mjh4

There is quite a few steelies climbing the ladder.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

